

Ask HN: Where to find Free/Open Source (low-level) remote jobs? - JonSnow

Hi fellow hackers,<p>I am seriously thinking about leaving my current development job (which is
mostly writing open source code on Linux in C.)<p>I just see that it is not getting me closer to doing what I would love to ie.
working on lower-level problems like networking stacks, linux kernel, embedded,
crypto, virtualization, drivers, codecs etc,. In other terms, hard stuff that
keeps on challenging my mind, instead of just filling my bank account.<p>My question is: Where can I find remote development jobs in the open source &#x2F;
linux related space ?<p>I have a college degree, 1-2 years professional experience programming in C (and
Python), self-motivation and discipline to work harder and experience with home
office setup. However, I just happen to live outside the US (and Europe.) where
most of the interesting jobs are located.<p>I am open for contracts, part-time, full-time or any other format as long as the
work deals with (low-level) open source software and (at least occasionally)
being good and giving back to the community.<p>Edit: I have checked boards like WeWorkRemotely and Wfh.io but so far, most of the gigs are web (front-end) development and &quot;remote within the us&quot;
======
mjhea0
check out [http://gun.io](http://gun.io) specializes in providing open source
developers with jobs. Yes, most of the jobs are not open source, so this does
not directly answer your questions - but this site will allow you to find work
while you contribute open source!

